# Need Advice on Jealousy problems



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm having a problem with Allie. She loathes Sweep. Best I can figure, she's jealous that Sweep is allowed inside and on the bed (which is weird because Tasker sleeps inside and on the bed without problems with Allie, and Grendel sleeps inside and on the bed without any problems.) I didn't realize how bad it was until Saturday when I put Sweep and Allie in the yard together. When I heard the sounds of a dog fight later I went out and Sweep came running inside. She had some very nasty puncture wounds. I don't know why Allie only jumps her, and why she's so vicious about it, but I am not a happy camper here. Is there anything I can do aside from keeping the two separate?


Jelpy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sounds like you have female-female aggression. You may have to keep them separated from now on.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Does that happen? I mean One bitch taking such a dislike to another? And why on earth would she take a disliking to Sweep? Poor little sweep is on the lowest rung around here. Her fondest hope is to be indistinguishable from wall paper. 

Jelpy


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, it happens. It could very well be because she is "on the lowest rung". Easy to pick on. Bullies often do that.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you give ages of all the dogs in the house as well as if they are m or f?

Also, yes, some dogs will only be aggressive with certain other dogs. And in fact, an insecure-dominant dog can react more to an insecure-submissive dog, than to a confident dog.

Also, its not jealousy. Jealousy is a human emotion, it does not apply here. I am sure if we delve deaper we will find the root cause. But until there is a solution, management is all we have, so you must seperate 100% of the time. You can not allow one dog to bully another.

Are there any trainers in your area who do home visits?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think you are maybe ascribing some human emotions to the dogs......I don't believe they see these things quite the same way as we do.

Though sometimes we humans act...like animals.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

N Smith said:


> Can you give ages of all the dogs in the house as well as if they are m or f?
> 
> Also, yes, some dogs will only be aggressive with certain other dogs. And in fact, an insecure-dominant dog can react more to an insecure-submissive dog, than to a confident dog.
> 
> ...


 
All of mine are rescues or adoptees so I can only give approximate ages. 

Allie is probably about 8 or 9 female 
Sweep-hard to say. She has some white near her muzzle but knowing Sweep it could be from anxiety. She's an adult, and definately the lowest on the totem pole. 
Lycan is 3 years old, male, very dominant to the point where I keep him away from the other male. 

Tasker is young-under a year- and male 

Grendel is around 2 years old and female. She tends to bully Sweep but not to the point of drawing blood like Allie. She just kinda does it in an absent minded 'mean girl' kind of way. 

I don't know about trainers who do home visits. Other people here at the board may know of reputable trainers in the Dallas Area. 

Jelpy


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I am not trying to be insensitive or mean, because you really seem to genuinely love your dogs, and what you don't know, you don't know....

BUT - there seems to be an ongoing pack structure problem in your house.

You have 5(?) dogs and most seem to be on a seperation structure, or at least in need of one for the time being.

There should be NO aggression allowed in your pack....ever! Even if you think that its not serious because there are no puncture marks, its not allowed. 

You mentioned that Sweep is on the receiving end, that she has anxiety as well. I would too if I was in constant fear of being attacked.

You are awesome for looking for help and being able to admit you need it - not a lot of people would do this!

I hope some people in your area with great trainers will chime in!


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

N Smith said:


> I am not trying to be insensitive or mean, because you really seem to genuinely love your dogs, and what you don't know, you don't know....
> 
> BUT - there seems to be an ongoing pack structure problem in your house.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above statements.

I'm not from your area but seeking help is the best thing you can do and I commend you on seeking it.

I do have one question: Are all of your dogs altered or intact?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a friend who has 2 rescue Dobies and 2 Cardi Corgies, all was fine in her house hold until the youngest Corgi (who does herding) decided to herd the one dobie around the yard and when the dobie didn't respond like stock he bit his rear, the dobie then bit the cardi's neck and wouldn't let go. This went on for a few weeks until she got fed up and ended up putting a wire muzzle on the corgie when they are loose together. It's not the best solution to the problem but nobody's gone to the Vet for bite wounds lately.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Did this just start since you found the new pup?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Chance&Reno said:


> I agree with the above statements.
> 
> I'm not from your area but seeking help is the best thing you can do and I commend you on seeking it.
> 
> I do have one question: Are all of your dogs altered or intact?


 
All except Tasker, and he's going under the knife on Wenesday. And yeah, I'll admit to not being the most assertive person in the universe. Up until now I've had Shelties and Corgis, and a Schnauzer. If they got out of line I could pick them up and stick them in time out for awhile and that pretty much settled the dominance question. It's a whole different matter when I'm dealing with Lycan, who is a big fella. Allie is easy as far as being submissive, by which I mean she's very responsive to my voice and stance. If I tell her to knock it off, she will, but that doesn't help as far as what she does to Sweep when they are out together. I know I'm not much of an Alpha. When I have Lycan on a sit/stay and call for him to come, he will......after he's sniffed at some things and checked out the more interesting things around him. He's hardly giving me pack leader respect. I'm kinda a negotiator and dogs don't negotiate, and they sure don't respect psychology. I feel like those parents who discover to their horror that their three year old kid just doesn't get logical, mature decision making and insists on throwing tantrums. I don't know of any specialist type trainers in Dallas. Anyone have any ideas?

Jelpy


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

BowWowMeow said:


> Did this just start since you found the new pup?


 
No, she's always been aggressive with Sweep, but I've never put her outdoors alone with Sweep before, so I never realized how bad it could get. 

Jelpy


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

N Smith said:


> You mentioned that Sweep is on the receiving end, that she has anxiety as well. I would too if I was in constant fear of being attacked.
> 
> You are awesome for looking for help and being able to admit you need it - not a lot of people would do this!
> 
> I hope some people in your area with great trainers will chime in!


Well, Sweep has always had an anxiety issue. Her prior owner abused her so badly that when I went to get her from him, she crawled on her belly out to the car. For the first 6 months or so after I got her you couldn't look at her sideways without having her urinate submissively, poor baby. She was a nervous wreck long before my mistakes kicked in.

Jelpy


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh how awful for that poor dog. I had 3 GSDs at the same time. Mother/daughter and another male. They usually got a long good but the mother was putting her mouth over the daughters nose. I just thought it was a sign of dominance. ( stupid me) I didn't realize Zena, the mom, was biting Sirie, the daughter, harder and harder every time until Sirie couldn't take it and they started fighting I pulled Zena off and Dizan, the male attacked Sirie. I was so mad. I spanked them both, Dizan and Sirie, and threw them in the car and said I don't want to hear a peep out of either of you all the way home. Come on Sirie and she got to sit in the front seat and there wasn't a peep out of the back. You have to take no crap especially from a GSD. They can turn into monsters quicky.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> I was so mad. I spanked them both


Why would you "spank" your dog?  Anger and aggression towards your dogs will make you even more unstable in their eyes. Hitting out of anger is never the answer. In all my years, I've never hit a dog before. No matter how bad it got, there is no reason for it.

Being a noobie on this board, it's most likely not my place to comment about stuff like this but this just  me!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jelpy said:


> I'm having a problem with Allie. She loathes Sweep. Best I can figure, she's jealous that Sweep is allowed inside and on the bed (which is weird because Tasker sleeps inside and on the bed without problems with Allie, and Grendel sleeps inside and on the bed without any problems.) I didn't realize how bad it was until Saturday when I put Sweep and Allie in the yard together. When I heard the sounds of a dog fight later I went out and Sweep came running inside. She had some very nasty puncture wounds. I don't know why Allie only jumps her, and why she's so vicious about it, but I am not a happy camper here. Is there anything I can do aside from keeping the two separate?
> 
> 
> Jelpy


 
Take the one with puncture wounds to the vet?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Chance&Reno said:


> Why would you "spank" your dog?  Anger and aggression towards your dogs will make you even more unstable in their eyes. Hitting out of anger is never the answer. In all my years, I've never hit a dog before. No matter how bad it got, there is no reason for it.
> 
> Being a noobie on this board, it's most likely not my place to comment about stuff like this but this just  me!


 
The OP "Spanked" her dog???????????????????


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

codmaster said:


> The OP "Spanked" her dog???????????????????


Not the OP but Nikitta said she hit her own dogs for fighting.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

She spanked her dog, we should report her to the SPCA.
I don't see where a slap on the butt to a dog or a child ever resulted
in permanent damage. 
Political correctness has overtaken this nation.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> She spanked her dog, we should report her to the SPCA.
> I don't see where a slap on the butt to a dog or a child ever resulted
> in permanent damage.
> Political correctness has overtaken this nation.


Agreed. She didn't say she beat her dogs, although she may have because I don't know her and wasn't there... 

Anyway. Sometimes dogs pick on the weaker dogs or the dogs with issues (anxiety, fear..) You need to work on this. If your other animals are allowed on the bed and she isn't aggressive towards them, I doubt that is the issue. However, am I correct in thinking that this means that she isn't allowed on the bed and the others are? If so, that is just mean.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> She spanked her dog, we should report her to the SPCA.
> I don't see where a slap on the butt to a dog or a child ever resulted
> in permanent damage.
> Political correctness has overtaken this nation.


I never said she should be reported. I just don't believe in hitting animals especially if it's in response to dog fights. By the way, I am far from PC. I can't stand the whole "everyone deserves a trophy" crap and coddling of today's youth. But that's another topic for another day


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Allie is allowed on the bed all she wants. She doesn't LIKE it when other dogs get on the bed but she withdraws if I reprimand her. Sweep is the only one where the aggression takes place off the bed. 

Jelpy


----------

